# Reliable Power Supply Under 1K



## pratik03 (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi,

I want to buy good power supply strictly under 1k mark to power following components:-

Intel Pentium D 930 3.0 GHz Processor
2 HDDs
1 DVD drive
1 TV tuner card

Please suggest some good options


----------



## desiibond (Apr 29, 2011)

i don't think there are any good branded PSUs available inside 1k. check for zebronics platinum series. if you can increase budget, get one of these:

1. Gigabyte Superb 460W
2. FSP Saga II 400W


----------



## Piyush (Apr 29, 2011)

well if you really want a  reliable one, then the cheapest available here is FSP sagaII 350W @ 1.5k

but i think you can go for a zebronics PSU keeping in mind that you wont do heavy upgrades in future


----------



## mitraark (Apr 29, 2011)

Zebronics would be sufficient enough for your PC.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 29, 2011)

Zebronics 450W SII @ 500 bucks.....  Using it for more than 2 years and working fine till now....


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 29, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> Zebronics 450W SII @ 500 bucks.....  Using it for more than 2 years and working fine till now....



I did even run a HD 5670 on that PSU for few months


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 29, 2011)

ajai5777 said:


> I did even run a HD 5670 on that PSU for few months



Still running my 4670+ E7400 + 4GB + 3HDD's with that PSU


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 29, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> Still running my 4670+ E7400 + 4GB + 3HDD's with that PSU


How many sata connectors does ur PSU have..???

BTW if u r looking for a cheap PSU then u should look for Frontech 600W PSU at 0.6k.
They are the king of of cheap PSUs and even last longer than other brands followed by Zebronics, Intex and IBall.


----------



## cute.bandar (Apr 29, 2011)

well at this price point in India , you will have to risk getting only unreviewed untested PSU. There is no way of knowing how clean current the psu is providing. 
that said I am using VIP 400R (280W) PSU @ 550.  It comes with 3 years warranty.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 29, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> How many sata connectors does ur PSU have..???
> 
> BTW if u r looking for a cheap PSU then u should look for Frontech 600W PSU at 0.6k.
> They are the king of of cheap PSUs and even last longer than other brands followed by Zebronics, Intex and IBall.



2 sata connectors. For other, you know what i did. 

Frontech -> Changed it thrice and finally ended up with Zebby. For me, a big no for frontech, as 90% of chances it blow up, that too within 4-5 months. Trust me, i assembled around 50 systems where i used to put frontech and out of those, most of them were changed the PSU at very short span of time.


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah..zebronics is good in desi PSUs

If you need a reliable power supply, you need to go for atleast FSP Saga II 350W @ 1.5k


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 29, 2011)

^^ It is famous these days and at the time of my purchase, no FSP's. So finally opted to go for low-end PSU and settled with this. But soon i'll upgrade it to VX550W or Seasonic 600W or higher.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 29, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> 2 sata connectors. For other, you know what i did.
> 
> Frontech -> Changed it thrice and finally ended up with Zebby. For me, a big no for frontech, as 90% of chances it blow up, that too within 4-5 months. Trust me, i assembled around 50 systems where i used to put frontech and out of those, most of them were changed the PSU at very short span of time.



But u have 2 SATA connectors then how are u running 3HDDs. You must also be having a DVD Drive too i suppose. And that in total makes it 4 SATA connectors. So, how do all these 4 SATA drives work on just 2 SATA connectors.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 29, 2011)

lol..... SATA Connectors - related to motherboard
SATA Power connectors - using 4-pin-Molex-to-sata connector.

Gotcha....


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah, i actually mean SATA Power connectors of PSU..


----------



## pratik03 (Apr 30, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> Zebronics 450W SII @ 500 bucks.....  Using it for more than 2 years and working fine till now....



Is SII sereis diifferent than regular Zebronics PSU ?

Previously I had been using Zeb regular PSU for this rig, It just gave up after 7-8 months


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 30, 2011)

Not different, it have additional 2 SATA power connectors, that's it.


----------



## pratik03 (May 5, 2011)

does anyone aware of *this* Brand ?


----------



## saswat23 (May 6, 2011)

Dont go with any brand. Go with Zebronics or VIP.


----------



## topgear (May 6, 2011)

there's another good PSU brand which makes cheap PSUs ie it's colorsit.

Op can get 450W or 500W colorsit PSu around ~1k


----------



## pratik03 (May 6, 2011)

topgear said:


> there's another good PSU brand which makes cheap PSUs ie it's colorsit.
> 
> Op can get 450W or 500W colorsit PSu around ~1k



Is it available on any online store ?


----------



## topgear (May 7, 2011)

I've not checked that so can't say for sure but it should be available at local shops. 

The most good thing about colorsit PSU is they have two fans - one at the bottom of the PSu and another at the back and this efficient air flow management keeps the PSu cool


----------

